# 13 month old pulling legs up and hyperventilating



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

My 13 month old son has for the last 2 days been pulling his legs up and pushing at his stomach and hyperventilating and sweating with it. He has done this for a while on the odd occasion but he did it for about 2 hours last night after his tea/before bed and I gave him a tummy massage, bicycled and legs and gave him a bath to see if it helped. He hadn't had much of a dirty nappy yesterday, but had 3 the day before, so I thought he was maybe constipated? Anyway he settled down to sleep last night and seemed better this morning. 

We have had 2 full dirty nappies today so I thought, great that's him better but he has spent the last hour doing the same leg pulling up, pushing tummy, hyperventilating and sweating. I've managed to get him down for a nap just now but he seems unsettled and is doing this in his sleep. 

He had his vaccinations on Tuesday could this be the cause or is it anything I should worry about?  don't want to go to gp and waste their time but concerned about it. 

He has a lot of fruit and veg in his diet and only homemade meals 

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Tilly, can you tell me what you mean by hyperventilating?? 

The pulling up of legs would indicate constipation as you have suggested, the other thing that effects their tummy is their glands being inflamed so if he is coming down with something etc, I'm assuming he hasn't had a temp or anything?

Is the consistency of the stool soft/hard ?

Nic
Xx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

By hyperventilating I mean breathing rapidly.

I checked his temp a few times yesterday and it was completely normal for him at 36.3 despite the sweating and hot feeling forehead. 

When he did go, there was lots but I would say it was just usual consistency and soft.

His dad did have a heavy cold this week which J has developed over the last few days so in my mind it could just be a mix of vaccinations, teething and cold. 

He seems ok so far this morning and slept through the night last night too so fingers crossed he's over whatever was upsetting his tummy

Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe that was it, 

I'm glad he's doing much better today 

Nic
Xx


----------

